# 2nd Online Cubing Competition on 22 January (2022)



## Parth (Jan 16, 2022)

I am conducting an Online Cubing Competition.

This comp will start on 22 January and end at 23 January.
Events : 2x2 , 3x3 , 3x3 OH , 4x4
This comp is free of cost. There is no limit of competitors.
Come to this thread on 22 January. The forms will be provided

Here is the form to sign up for this competition: https://forms.gle/A2Duz3Z27NH9nnsD9

ONLINE CUBING COMPETITION

YOU CAN ATTEND MORE THAN 1 EVENT
ENTER YOUR RESULTS IN THE FORMS BELOW. SCRAMBLES ARE PROVIDED

3x3 Form: https://forms.gle/Ewnrqkt4qgvJn5k38

3x3 OH Form: https://forms.gle/WL7J1VWvRFAhS4Lf8

2x2 Form: https://forms.gle/uXzJKSABTgw7uWeR8

4x4 Form: https://forms.gle/YSZHSuYjtP4bpAv38


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jan 21, 2022)

is there prizes?


----------



## Parth (Jan 21, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> is there prizes?


No there are no prizes it is just for fun and I will announce the winners on 24th january


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 21, 2022)

Can you keep 5x5 blindfolded event? It is my main event, and I love to spam 5bld solves.


----------



## Parth (Jan 21, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Can you keep 5x5 blindfolded event? It is my main event, and I love to spam 5bld solves.


yes i will keep 5x5 blindfolded event in my next comp which will be on 29 january


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 21, 2022)

Parth said:


> yes i will keep 5x5 blindfolded event in my next comp which will be on 29 january


Okay thanks, how many solves will be there in 5BLD?


----------



## Parth (Jan 21, 2022)

5 solves


----------



## Parth (Jan 22, 2022)

ONLINE CUBING COMPETITION

YOU CAN ATTEND MORE THAN 1 EVENT
ENTER YOUR RESULTS IN THE FORMS BELOW. SCRAMBLES ARE PROVIDED

3x3 Form: https://forms.gle/Ewnrqkt4qgvJn5k38

3x3 OH Form: https://forms.gle/WL7J1VWvRFAhS4Lf8

2x2 Form: https://forms.gle/uXzJKSABTgw7uWeR8

4x4 Form: https://forms.gle/YSZHSuYjtP4bpAv38


----------

